# My RS2 in Emerald Green metalic



## YB1 (Feb 1, 2011)

.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

YB1 said:


> .


?
no pics?


----------



## YB1 (Feb 1, 2011)

The car is totally stock except for the Porsche crests I popped into the wheel centers. I just felt like with all the Audi rings on the car a little Porsche heritage needed to be on there too. This has been a great car but we might trade it in for an RS3 s.oon


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

aww...


----------



## YB1 (Feb 1, 2011)

Chapel said:


> aww...


Yeah sorta sucks, but in her country where it lives you see VERY few 15 year old cars, the all get sent to other countries. Plus Frau has a hard time with some of the controls on the car like moving the unpowered seats forward and back, and the clutch a bit. It's been an amazing car and if the dealer won't offer decent trade in value then maybe I'll park it in a barn. To me it seems like a big waste of money but things like the airbags being out of date...stuff like that and the whole thing of driving a car at least ten years older than what her friends drive, and wanting an S-tronic autobox, it adds up.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Don't take less than it's worth but don't let it rot away


----------



## YB1 (Feb 1, 2011)

The weird thing is the car is 49,900 Euro's and 79,900 Swiss Francs. That's about 15,000 difference in dollars!! Unfortunately I may have to buy in SF.


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

what part of Switzerland do you live in?


----------



## YB1 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hybrid_Hatch said:


> what part of Switzerland do you live in?


Liechtenstein. 

From what the local dealer has told us, RS3 production for 2011 is already sold out...we can't order one. I don't really want one anyway but with an adequate trade in I guess I'd do it.


----------

